# Hope all are well and safe



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxtimpowers_colo (Oct 30, 2013)

Hoping all my new friends here are safe and well. You are in our prayers. The US support efforts should be on the ground today. I wish everyone well...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

timpowers_colo said:


> Hoping all my new friends here are safe and well. You are in our prayers. The US support efforts should be on the ground today. I wish everyone well...


Thank You.. The aid will really benefit many in country. Much of the country is untouched but the the areas hit are pretty bad. 
Many typhoons hit the Philippines each year but with global weather change going on, it is bad and I guess likely to get worse.



Thank you again,

Jet...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxtimpowers_colo (Oct 30, 2013)

Man oh man. I am in Colorado. It is the major story on the local news here. Lots of PIs living in Denver cant reach family. You know the story.

Many prayers and help coming.....


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Yea, from here we see it online all over FOX and also CNN. Big story now for sure. Scary part is that the same thing could happen anywhere here in the country - to say nothing of Guam or even Vietnam where this storm hit again and finally died...


----------

